# Discus Lovers - A Visit to Wayne Ng!



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Well Ladies and Gents,

I've been an avid aquarist most of my life and have always adored most species of tropical and marine fish. I kept various varieties of fancy goldfish and cichlids during my childhood and always loved discus however, could not afford them! Fast track to adulthood and I found myself returning to this hobby!:bigsmile: To keep the story short, I now keep a variety of fancy goldfish and a fair number of discus! 

This past Christmas, our family went to Hong Kong for a vacation and I couldn't help myself but to seek out the infamous Wayne Ng. I found myself making my way and dragging my somewhat reluctant children along to a district that is famous for open markets, women's clothing, knicknacks and of course, a variety of pet stores. 

I found my way to Wayne Ng's retail store on Tung Choi Street in the Mong Kok district of Kowloon, Hong Kong. I called in advance and Wayne Ng provided a very warm welcome! Note, in my discussions with Wayne, I found him to be very informative and helpful with his time and advice; something that can be challenging in a competitive and fast paced city like Hong Kong. Wayne allowed me to take a few shots of his infamous Blue Knights, Violet and red discus (3R2's, I believe)!

Enjoy as Wayne's reputation for breeding beautiful large discus is absolutely true. Never have I seen a 10"+ discus in my life before..................

Note, the picture of the Blue knight and Violet was taken in a large 120+ gallon tank. The hydro sponge filter behind the discus is a Hydro Sponge V, so you can get a proper prospective of the size of these beautiful discus!

Cheers,

Junior D.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures. Those are amazing fish. Thanks for posting.


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

I love that you searched Wayne Ng out and made the trek to meet him (especially with kids in tow). My hat is off to you. Definitely hard core! Great pics too. thanks for the post.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

All I can say is Wow! Those are nice discus... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these photos those are beautiful discus!


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I have never seen a 10"+ Discus before, so all i can say is :"wow and amazing". When i have chance to go to Hong Kong, i will visit him for sure. They are all beautiful fishes and top quality. 3R2 is a special red strain when the fish does not have any black spot on its body, awesome.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

This is one of my favourite Red Turk. He looks similar with one of Wayne Ng Blue Knight 's shape on the first pic. Hopefully, i can raise him up to 8".


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow!!! Thanks for sharing.
Love those reds....


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Awesome! Did you buy anything?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics......beautiful spotted discus and those outstanding 3R2 too.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Richard. Nice photos. Nice spotteds and blue knights and 3r2s. My employee went to see him also for me. I made her go and get me a book and poster etc. lol. He spent alot of time with her also. She said e was very polite and genuine. 
I was going to get her to bring back...but too much work. 
I had some large reflections and reflection deeps . Also some of his older red pearl females. Those guys grew
Large and beautiful. I regret selling them. But...they would've been gone from old age by now! That was about 10 years ago.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback fellow members!

I had a great time although the kiddies became impatient...LOL!

I'll try to post a few other pics when I've got a chance but it was rewarding just to see them. As for buying any, shipping costs are too prohibitive unless I was to buy about $10K worth....LOL. Mind you, it wouldn't take many fish to add up to that price point. The BK in this thread was approximately $400CAD! Not saying its not worth it but it wouldn't take too many discus before adding up to a big dollar. The 3R2's were approx. $90CAD a piece. Great beautiful fish!

I went to about 6 stores that sold or had a large selection of discus and I must say that Wayne's place had the purest and best quality ones! I may try importing some one day (my S.O. may have me committed if I do...LOL) as they are so nice! 

Cheers,
Junior!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's ok.. I imagine
Most spouses of discus (enthusiasts) addicts would like to have us all committed! 
I'm surprised there isn't already a padded water
Filled cell for discus addicts already! 
When you start dreamin about them swimming by ...your in serious trouble!


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

April said:


> That's ok.. I imagine
> Most spouses of discus (enthusiasts) addicts would like to have us all committed!
> I'm surprised there isn't already a padded water
> Filled cell for discus addicts already!
> When you start dreamin about them swimming by ...your in serious trouble!


All True!

I always tell my kids that "Fish are Friends, not Food" when they complain about my hobby! I keep them in line by threatening to make them watch "Finding Nemo" again.......


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing pics. I love the red one.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's a pic with a tank full of blues....

I'm still trying to resize my photos....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to windows toys and download picture resizer.. Right click and resize small . Done.


----------

